
How America's psychologists ended up endorsing torture - pyduan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2015/07/terror-torture-and-psychology
======
yellowapple
How The Economist's articles ended up being posted to Hacker News without any
warning about a doorslamming paywall.

